

Instant ~12 GB online encrypted storage - dejan

besides dropbox, I opened another account at Wuala from Lacie, and by using the discount codes billow you can pimp up the quota to 12GB.<p>I hope you find it useful. On OS X you can integrate via MacFuse (32bit kernels only), or use the uploader/sync app.
I am not anyhow affiliated with Wuala.<p><pre><code>  1. download the app at
  http://www.wuala.com/referral/JC74B7C3CGKPGB4MGP73
  or just http://www.wuala.com
  2. create a new free account
  3. in the user menu &#62; manage account &#62; buy storage
  4. start adding one by one the following discount codes (order doesn't matter):

  PC-MAGAZIN (will make it a pro account)
  I-KNOW-CAROLA
  I-KNOW-DOMINIK
  I-KNOW-FABIUS
  I-KNOW-MARCEL
  I-KNOW-LUZIUS
  I-KNOW-THOMAS
  I-KNOW-DARIO
  I-KNOW-MARIUS
  I-KNOW-JONAS</code></pre>
======
Omni5cience
Where did these come from? Are these Wuala employees or something?

------
jason_slack
Interesting, the codes work, it does not seem anywhere as refined as DropBox.
Jut redeeming the codes I got a connection error on each one.....

------
Acorn
You can also use CONNECT-WITH-SUPPORT for another 1GB.

~~~
swcharl
I-READ-TOOLTIPS adds another 512MB.

~~~
Acorn
Didn't work for me.

~~~
Omni5cience
Me either -- it's instead of the referral code from another person (which
gives you a GB)

~~~
swcharl
I saw it while I was registering. I didn't realize it was referral code
replacement.

